# What's in his pipe? - Popeye



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Some of you may already know that I'm a comic books collector.
There are a few characters (the one on my avatar included) who smoke a pipe, so let's go through them and try to decide what's in their pipe.

Here´s Popeye the Sailor and his corncob:










Popeye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kamros (Apr 17, 2009)

I voted Dried spinach because i remember a episode of the cartoon were he eats the spinach by sucking it through his pipe.

great show...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

for a nautical guy?...navy flake!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmmm...I have seen footage where Popeye shoots spinach from his pipe, but I doubt he smoked that.


I'll guess it was something potent, something with a firm backbone. Not sure if it would be a straight VA, a Navy blend with rum and orientals, or something heavy on the latakia. 

But I'll bet it was a tongue puncher. Maybe something like Paul Olsen's now discontinued 700 blend. It has so much lat it is BLACK. Black as Lapsang Tea.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

none od the above
either the chicken or those chalk like sticks


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd say navy flake!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

He's a tough guy, I put him down for rope.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

I voted rope. I picture him having a twist he pinches off from time to time.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

ever see the Family Guy episode where the doctor tells popeye the reason he talks like that is because he had a stroke and those bulges on his arms arent muscles they are tumors? LMAO


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I voted burley because it's the tobacco of the American everyman.



slyder said:


> ever see the Family Guy episode where the doctor tells popeye the reason he talks like that is because he had a stroke and those bulges on his arms arent muscles they are tumors? LMAO


Haven't seen that but I had a good laugh just reading it.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

An aromatic. Olive likes the room notes. :rofl:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing anymore. It's a kids show and all kids are taught that smoking is an evil, brain rotting disease that participants who are going straight to hell engage in. 

But before that he smoked a Ships blend, like Dunhill Royal Yacht. Something cased with rum and molasses and that was stronger than Brutusk. Ag ag ag ag ag ag ag ag!


----------



## Hogarth (Nov 10, 2009)

Nothing is the answer. I have read all Popeye strips from his first appearance in 1929 (in Thimble Theatre) to 1938, the year of the death of his creator, E.C. Segar, and I have never seen either Popeye light his pipe, or smoke coming out of it.

Popeye's pipe is just a permanent accessory. It's almost a part of his anatomy. Without his pipe, Popeye would no longer be Popeye.

On the other hand, Captain Haddock (your avatar) occasionally lights his pipe, and if interested I probably could identify the tobacco he smokes.

Sorry for this pedantic response. But I'm REALLY into comics ipe:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't recall ever seeing smoke coming out of Popeye's pipe but there were many times he'd use it to suck down canned spinach.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> He's a tough guy, I put him down for rope.


Real Men Smoke Ropes! I agree!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

kamros said:


> I voted Dried spinach because i remember a episode of the cartoon were he eats the spinach by sucking it through his pipe.


+1.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Jaxon67 said:


> I voted rope. I picture him having a twist he pinches off from time to time.


That's my vote, too.
Popeye would look at flakes and think they're too fancy of a thing... besides, if he doesn´t smoke rope, who does?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> I don't recall ever seeing smoke coming out of Popeye's pipe...


A second stringer in a fight compared to Lee Van Cleef, I thinks he blowed into his pipe to make a steamship whistle sound once in a while. That so, he blowed steam. If he blowed steam then he smoked something very wet. That so, he smoked an aromatic house blend. Or canned spinach packed in water.

ark ark ark ark ark


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, then, by the powers appointed on me by... eerrmm well, by myself, I proclaim that *Popeye the Sailor was a navy flake smoker*...









He was also known for smoking rope tobaccos, before he retired from the hazardous sea life,









(and rumours are he even had some spinach leaf in his pipe, especially when attending dancing balls and other parties)


----------

